# Central Power & Light



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another dress watch for JonW
















Based on the Hamilton Aquatel...a presentation watch for Central Power and Light Company employees. Houses the 505.

A rather like the lugs on this one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wonder how much more than 25 years he did! I've never seen that before, did they forget when he got to 25 and someone felt guilty later?

don't they call them "bow tie" lugs?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL... I dont trust electricty and water.... hahaha!

















{thats a lie, ive had a few leccy divers btw}

Nice watch Mr 'Ork. The more I see these presentation watches the more I like them. These days people who stay in the business 18mths are deemed to have been with you a long time... 25+ years really is an acheivement to be proud of.









I see the chapter is seperate to the dial, would this work as a HSV Paul?

Yes PG, Id say these were 'bow tie' lugs.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've often wished I knew the story of the evocative engraving on the back of this old Titus.; who could obtain a Swiss watch in October '44?


----------

